# Hungarian Recipes



## kitchenelf

Since I am of Hungarian descent I want to share a few favorite recipes.  And also, since my heritage includes some of the "traveling gypsy" I will try very hard not to move before I get this typed!! LOL


----------



## kitchenelf

*POTATO CAKES*

3 or 4 med. potatoes 
1/2 envelope of dry yeast 
1/2 cup of warm milk for yeast 
1/2 tsp. sugar 
1 1/2 cups to 1 2/3 cups of flour 
1/2 tsp. salt 
Lard for frying (I use Crisco)

Cook the potatoes in boiling, salted water.  Peel immediately and mash. You should have about 1 1/2 cups. Cool mashed potatoes.

Mix the warm milk with the yeast and sugar. Let the starter sit for 5 or 10 minutes.

Mix mashed potatoes with flour and salt. Start with 1 1/2 cups of flour and add more to make a kneadable dough. Knead dough well.

Put dough in a bowl and cover.  Let dough rise in a warm place until doubled in bulk -about 1 hour.  Roll out dough with a floured rolling pin on a floured board to 1/2 inch thick.  Cut into rectangles, squares or circles. Prick with a knife to keep big bubbles from forming.

Melt lard in a frying pan to at least 1/2" deep.

Fry cakes over medium heat. If the oil is too hot they will burn, if the oil is to cool they will absorb too much oil. You will have to watch them. Let them take on a nice golden color.

When they are done, rub each cake with a cut clove of garlic and sprinkle with salt and Paprika. 

Serve warm. Good served with soups and also makes a good snack served with a glass of wine or beer.


----------



## kitchenelf

*CUCUMBERS AND SOUR CREAM*

2 large cucumbers 

Dressing: 
4 oz. sour cream
1 TBS apple cider vinegar
½ tsp salt 
lots of black pepper
2 tsp sugar 

Peel and slice cucumbers paper thin; set aside. In large bowl, mix dressing ingredients thoroughly. Add cucumbers; cover and marinate in fridge for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## kitchenelf

*Potato Casserole*

Potato Casserole

5 or 6 large potatoes 
4 eggs - hard boiled 
1 smoked sausage (a good kielbasa)
several tbspns butter 
1 pint sour cream 
salt 

Peel and dice 5 or 6 large potatoes and boil until they start to get soft (10-15 minutes). Hard boil eggs, remove shells, and slice. Cut sausage into bite-size pieces. When potatoes are ready, drain into colander and return to pot. Mix in enough butter to coat (a few large spoonfuls or less); layer in casserole dish with eggs and sausage. Cover mixture completely with a pint of sour cream that has been mixed with salt to taste. Cook at 350 degrees for at least 20 minutes, or until sour cream is firm and sausages are cooked. 

Vegetarian option: Omit sausage and instead saute onions in butter; add to potatoes after they are drained.

Serves 4


----------



## kitchenelf

*Chicken Paprikas Over Egg Noodles*

1/2 cup vegetable oil 
3-4 medium onions- diced 
Half a green pepper- diced 
3-4 tbsp. paprika 
1 tbsp. tomato paste 
1 whole chicken cut-up into sections, washed and salted well 
1 can mushrooms (optional) 
1/4 cup water (**add 1/4 cup water if needed) 
4 Tbsp. sour cream
Egg noodles (any shape) 

In a large pot add oil, onions, and green pepper.  Saute until golden brown.  Remove from stove and add paprika and tomato paste.  Mix well.  

Add salted chicken sections and mushrooms if using. Mix well until sauce completely coats chicken.  Add 1/4 cup water. Cover slightly and simmer for 30 minutes or until chicken is tender. 

** Add 1/4 cup water if needed.  Simmer for 10 minutes more. Add sour cream, mix well and gently boil for 3 minutes.

Cook egg noodles in large pot of boiling salt water.  Drain and rinse.  Serve noodles with chicken and sauce mixture over top.


----------



## kitchenelf

*Hungarian Cabbage Rolls (for slow cooker)*

1 large head of cabbage 

3/4 pound ground pork 
3/4 pound ground beef 
1 small onion, chopped 
1 cup rice 
1 egg, beaten 
1 tablespoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 tablespoon paprika 
2 cups sauerkraut, rinsed and drained 
1 1/2 cups tomato juice 
1 1/2 cups water 
1 cup sour cream 

Remove core from cabbage, place in a large bowl and pour boiling water over to cover. Let stand until the cabbage has wilted, about 5 minutes. Drain and remove the leaves, leaving them whole. Trim off the heavy stem and flatten leaves. 

Combine meats, onion, rice, egg, salt, pepper, and paprika. Put about 2 tablespoons of this mixture on each leaf, fold sides in and roll up. Place rolls seam side down in pot. Spread the sauerkraut on top of the rolls and add romato juice and water. 

Cook on low, covered, for 6 to 8 hours.

Remove cabbage rolls to a warm platter. Blend 1/2 cup of the broth with the sour cream and pour over cabbage rolls.


----------



## kitchenelf

Gulyásleves (Hungarian goulash soup)

Since hot paprika is hard to find, bring up the heat by adding small dried red chiles, rather than adding more paprika, which can make the soup too sweet.  If you don't like it hot, omit the chiles. It will not be authentic, but it will still be great! 

Ingredients
6 small dried red chiles such as Cayenne or Piquin
5 Tablespoons hot Hungarian paprika
1 cup flour
1 pound cubed, boneless beef chuck
2 Tablespoons bacon fat or oil
1 medium onion, cut in thin slices
1 large carrot, peeled and diced
4 cups beef broth
1 tablespoon fresh black pepper, coarsely ground
3/4 teaspoon caraway seeds

Mix 4 tablespoons of the paprika with the flour. Add the beef, toss to coat, and shake off excess flour. Brown the beef cubes in the bacon fat, remove and drain. 

Add the onions to the oil and saute until they are browned. 

Place all the ingredients in a large pot or crockpot, bring to a boil, reduce the heat, and simmer until the vegetables and meat are very tender and start to fall apart. Add more water if necessary to thin to desired consistency. 

Variation: Add diced potatoes and tomatoes that have been peeled and seeds removed for a heartier soup or stew. 

Yield: 6 servings


----------



## kitchenelf

*Spice Cookie*

1 lb. of walnuts, ground well 
1 lb. or 6 cups of bread crumbs, (make from dry French or Italian bread) 
9 egg yolks 
1/4 lb. of butter (1 stick), melted 
1 tsp. of ground clove 
1 tsp. ground nutmeg 
1 lb. of sugar (2 1/2 cups) 

Place in mixing bowl the ground walnuts, bread crumbs, ground clove, ground nutmeg and sugar.

Beat egg yolks with melted butter.

Mix beaten egg and butter mixture into mixing bowl ingredients with a wire pastry cutter or use Cuisinart to blend.

Firmly press the cookie mix flat into a pan that has been buttered and floured on the bottom. It will seem crumbly at first. (This recipe will make 4 or 5 8-inch square pans or 2, 9 x 12 inch pans full).  Make the cookie mix about 1 inch thick.

With a knife or straight edged pastry board scraper, carefully cut the dough into 1 inch by 2 inch bars.

Bake in a low oven about 325 degrees until firm, about 20 - 25 minutes. It should be slightly dark in color.   You have to watch this carefully. Can burn easily.

Let bars cool in pan. After they are cooled, recut with knife and keep in cookie tin.

This recipe may easily be cut in half.


----------



## Forney

*Tony Packo’s Stuffed Cabbage*

Tony Packo’s Stuffed Cabbage 
This isn't Hungarian stew but a recipe for stuffed cabbage from Tony Packo's Cafe in Toledo, which Jamie Farr made famous on the television series M*A*S*H. By Chef Dorothy Braunbern. 
1 cup uncooked rice
1 head cabbage, about 3 pounds
2 pounds ground beef or 1 pound ground pork and 1 pound ground beef
2 eggs
2 medium onions, chopped, divided
1 clove garlic, minced
2 teaspoons salt
Pepper and paprika to taste
1 pound sauerkraut, canned or bulk
1 can (1 pound) whole tomatoes with juice, mashed
1 can (10 3/4 ounces) condensed tomato soup
2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon salt
Sour Cream Sauce--
1 tablespoon butter
2 small onions, chopped
3 ounces sour cream
1 can (1 pound) whole tomatoes with juice, mashed
In a small bowl, soak the rice in cold water for 15 minutes. Meanwhile, remove the core from the cabbage and immerse the head in boiling water long enough to wilt the leaves, about 10 minutes. Remove from the water and drain. Remove the large leaves and cut out the large vein from the center of each with a triangular cut. In a large bowl, combine the meat, eggs, 1 chopped onion, the garlic, 2 teaspoons salt, the pepper and paprika. Rinse the soaked rice well with cold water; drain and add it to the meat mixture. Using your hands, mix the ingredients until well combined. Place about 1/2-cup meat mixture onto each cabbage leaf and roll it up, tucking the sides in like an egg roll. Secure the rolls with a toothpick. Repeat until all the meat mixture is used. Set the rolls aside. Removing any remaining core, chop the remaining cabbage. Place it in a large bowl with the sauerkraut, mashed tomatoes and juice, tomato soup, remaining chopped onion, the sugar, 1 teaspoon salt and additional pepper and paprika to taste. Put some of the sauerkraut mixture on the bottom of a large heavy kettle or Dutch oven. Place the cabbage rolls upright around the edge and center of the kettle. Put the remaining sauerkraut mixture on top. Fill the kettle with enough water to cover the tops of the rolls. Cover and cook over low heat about 2 hours, adding water as needed to keep the rolls completely covered. Meanwhile, prepare the Sour Cream Sauce. In a medium saucepan, melt the butter; add the onions and cook until soft. Stir in the sour cream, tomatoes and juice. Mix well and keep warm until serving time. 
Yields about 8 servings


----------



## kitchenelf

This sounds great Forney!!!!!  One thing is for sure - Hungarian cooking is lot light!!!!!  I think they ate this way for so long that heart disease is now a gene!!


----------



## cookies140

Hi

Do you have any coffeecake or sweet bread type recipes?  I love to bake (not to eat...not anorexic but just don't eat much) and like coffee cakes the best.

Thanx


----------



## kitchenelf

*Potica*

Makes 2 loaves 

This is a wonderful bread from Slovenia with a sweet, nutty filling. Due to the spelling and pronunciation (paw-tee'-tzah) it's very hard to find the recipe.  This is very similar to what my mother made but I don't remember the raisins.  I looked for literally 15 years for this recipe.  I couldn't find it because I was spelling it the way it was pronounced (my version was potizza though.  Once I learned the proper spelling all those who answered my request were from in and around the area where I grew up in Ohio, which was Euclid - I thought that was very interesting!!  I hope you enjoy this recipe.

1 1/2 teaspoons active dry yeast 
1/4 cup white sugar 
1/4 cup milk, lukewarm 
1 cup butter, softened 
6 egg yolks 
1 1/3 cups milk 
5 cups all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 cup butter, melted 
1 cup honey 
1 1/2 cups raisins 
1 1/2 cups chopped walnuts 
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon 

In a small mixing bowl, dissolve yeast, 1 teaspoon sugar, and 3 tablespoons of the flour in warm milk. Mix well, and let stand until creamy, about 10 minutes. 

In a large mixing bowl cream the butter with the remaining sugar. Add the egg yolks one at a time, beating well after each addition. Add the yeast mixture, remaining milk, 4 cups of flour and the salt; mix well. Add the remaining flour, 1/2 cup at a time, stirring well after each addition. When the dough has pulled together, turn it out onto a lightly floured surface and knead until smooth and elastic, about 8 minutes. Lightly oil a large bowl, place the dough in the bowl and turn to coat with oil. Cover with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm place until doubled in volume, about 1 hour. 

Lightly grease one or two cookie sheets. Deflate the dough and turn it out onto a lightly floured surface. Divide the dough into two equal pieces and roll Out to 1/4 to 1/2 inch thickness. Spread each piece with melted butter, honey, raisins, walnuts and cinnamon. Roll each piece up like a jelly roll and pinch the ends. Place seam side down onto the prepared baking sheets. Let rise until double in volume. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 

Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for about 60 minutes or until the top is golden brown.


----------



## kitchenelf

*Authentic Hungarian Coffee Cake*

(Aranygaluska) 

This coffee cake consists of balls of coffee cake dough made in a round tube cake-pan with nuts, cinnamon and a syrup-like glaze on the outside. This recipe is not a quick one. It uses yeast in the dough and that means 2 1/2 to 3 hours spent in raising the dough. It is a good recipe for a lazy Saturday or Sunday. I always double the recipe to make two. One for now and one for the freezer for when the "urge" hits me. 

(This recipe comes from June Meyer who is my Hungarian Hero!!! LOL.  My father and his parents were from Hungary.  I grew up eating dishes I knew we liked but had no idea they were true Hungarian dishes.  After reading her recipes I realized how much of an influece these dishes were in my childhood.  

10 inch tube pan 
1 cup of sour cream 
1/2 cup melted butter (no margarine) 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 tsp. salt 
2 cakes yeast 
3 eggs 
4 1/2 cups of flour 
Mixture to roll dough in 

1/2 cup of soft butter melted 
1 cup chopped walnuts 
1 cup sugar 
1 tsp. cinnamon 

Mix sour cream, sugar, salt and yeast. Stir until yeast dissolves. Add eggs, softened butter and half the flour. Mix well and add rest of flour. Turn dough out on floured board and knead until smooth for about 10 to 15 minutes. Place in greased bowl. Cover and let rise in warm place until double in bulk for about 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Punch dough down. Turn over and let rise again for 45 minutes.

After second rising, form into walnut-sized balls. Melt butter in small cup. Dip each ball in melted butter and roll in sugar and walnut and cinnamon mixture. Place in layers in 10-inch greased tube pan. Sprinkle any remaining sugar-nut mixture or melted butter over the top layer of balls.

Cover pan with waxed paper and towel and let dough rise again 45 minutes. Bake 40 to 50 minutes at 375 degrees or until golden brown. Run spatula around sides of coffee cake, and invert onto plate. 
To serve, break coffee cake apart with two forks.


----------



## Kendall

*Hungarian Cooking*

Do you have one for good ole Goulash? Not the soup.


----------



## kitchenelf

*Gulyas/Goulash*

By the way - GREAT to see you.

OK, gulyas facts:

A gulyas with more broth is considered a gulyas soup and a gulyas with less broth is considered gulyas meat.  A gulyas never has wine in it, never has flour in it, it never has a brown sauce in it, and the only spice is caraway - NO OTHER.  The only garniture in a gulyas is either diced potatoes or galuska (egg dumplings - recipe to follow).  You can use lard and/or bacon and chopped onions are a must.  You can use fresh tomatoes or tomato puree, garlic, sliced green peppers or hot cherry peppers to make it spicy, etc.  Also, the more parts of beef and beef innards you use the tastier the dish will be.

Gulyas (goulash)

2 medium onions
2 TBS lard or bacon grease
2 1/2 pounds beef chuck, or round, cut into 3/4-inch cubes
1/2 pound beef hearts (optional), cut into 1/4-inch pieces
1 garlic clove, chopped and crushed
pinch of caraway seeds
salt
2 TBS _Noble Rose_ paprika or other Hungarian paprika (do not use Spanish or other, it will only color the food versus flavoring it)
1 medium-sized ripe tomato
2 green peppers 1 pound potatoes
galaska (recipe to follow)

Have 2 1/2 quarts water warming on stove.  If you use cold water where indicated in this recipe it will tend to make the meat tough while it is frying.

Peel onions, chop coarsely and saute in lard in heavy 6-8 quart Dutch oven.  Heat should be low so as not to brown onions.

When onions are transparent add beef and beef heart.  Stir mixture for about 10 minutes while mixing meat and onions together.

Crush the garlic, caraway seeds, and salt using the flat side of a heavy knife.

Take Dutch oven off of heat and stir in rapidly the paprika and garlic mixture.  Immediately after the paprika has been absorbed add the warm water mentioned above.  Cover and cook on low for about 1 hour.

Peel tomato and cut into 1-inch pieces or use some tomato puree.  Core and slice green peppers into rings, peel potatoes and cut into a 3/4-inch dice.

Check after an hour to see if meat is tender, if not braise longer.  Add the tomato, green peppers and enough water to give it a soup consistency  or NOT if you want a gulyas meat.  Add a little salt and simmer slowly for another 30 minutes.

Add potatoes and cook until done.  Adjust salt, add hot cherry pepper pods if using.

Cook dumplings in stew:

Galuska, levesche (little dumplings)

1 egg
3 TBS flour
pinch of salt

Mix everything together.  Spoon mixture into boiling soup mixture using 1/4 teaspoon at a time.  Cook in soup for 2 to 3 minutes just before serving.


----------



## marshmellow

KitchenElf, thanks so very much for the rec. for potato cakes. When I was 9/ 10 years old we had neighbors that came from Hungary during the revolution in 1957. The Grandmother was a wonderful cook. The rec. you have listed sounds very much like what she used to make but did not call potato cakes. I will spell the way she pronounced... long goosh. They were great. Many years have passed and I have tried several times to try to find out how to make these. Not until now!!! Thanks so much, I think my hunt is over. Going to make them soon! Thanks again.


----------



## northernMIcook

Elf, Your coffee cake (nut roll) recipe is very similar to what my family makes for the holidays. My mother is Slovak and she makes 3 kinds of "Kolach". One is almost the same as yours but without the raisins and I know it doesnt have honey...just regular sugar. The others are poppy seed filling and apricot filling. It wouldnt be Christmas without these coffee cakes.


----------



## kitchenelf

Marshemellow - that would be Langos.  I'm so glad you liked the recipe.  They (potato cakes) involved some good memories from my childhood!!  We would eat them while we were playing cards with our German neighbors.  

MIcook - It took me about 20 years to finall find the Potica recipe.  The way it's pronounced is NOTHING like it is spelled.  And when someone finally recognized it everyone who knew what I was talking about was from Ohio near Cleveland and surrounding areas.  We had a large Slovac community in Euclid/Cleveland and the food I grew up with was out of this world!!!  I made Kolachky at Christmas - for some reason they just didn't turn out the way I remembered.  Oh well, there's next year! LOL


----------



## kitchenelf

*Authentic Hungarian Goulash*

Hungarian Goulash

3 TBS Vegetable oil
2 lb Boneless beef chuck cut in 1-inch cubes
1 can Beef broth (14-ounces)
1 c Chopped onion
1 Green pepper; slivered
2 TBS Tomato paste
2 TBS Paprika
2 tsp Caraway seeds
1/2 tsp Salt
1/4 tsp Black pepper
1/3 c Cold water
3 TBS Flour

In a Dutch oven heat the oil. Brown beef cubes on all sides and add beef broth, onion, green pepper, tomato paste, paprika, caraway seeds, salt, and pepper. 

Mix cold water into flour then stir into beef mixture.  Simmer covered approximately 1-1/2 hours or until meat is tender.  Stir occasionally.  Serve over wide egg noodles. 

Makes 5 to 6 servings.


----------



## CucumberMan

*Re: Gulyas/Goulash*

_

Gulyas (goulash)

2 medium onions
2 TBS lard or bacon grease
2 1/2 pounds beef chuck, or round, cut into 3/4-inch cubes
1/2 pound beef hearts (optional), cut into 1/4-inch pieces
1 garlic clove, chopped and crushed
pinch of caraway seeds
salt
2 TBS Noble Rose paprika or other Hungarian paprika (do not use Spanish or other, it will only color the food versus flavoring it)
1 medium-sized ripe tomato
2 green peppers 1 pound potatoes
galaska (recipe to follow)_


Hmmm, I think you forgot to mention parsley. Hungarians usually chop garlic, bacon, and parsly, and add them altogether when goulash is almost cooked.


----------



## kitchenelf

I've never heard that CucumberMan - but it sounds mighty good.  And I question whether something is TRULY Hungarian if it doesn't have sour cream in it?   :P 

And the more innards in goulash there was the better it was considered to be.  (I'll stick with the "outtards")


----------



## CucumberMan

_I've never heard that CucumberMan - but it sounds mighty good.  And I question whether something is TRULY Hungarian if it doesn't have sour cream in it?   :P _

Of course, but you don't add sour cream before goulash is completely cooked, do you? That's why I didn't mention it. Besides, some people don't put it at all but I think they're wrong because sour cream gives goulash both nice flavour and colour.


----------



## kitchenelf

LOL the sour cream was said jokingly because sooooo many Hungarian recipes use it (hense the emoticons used) - I've never used it in Goulash but do use it in Paprikash.

I can't wait to try your addition of garlic, parsley, and bacon towards the end next time though!


----------



## kyles

Thanks for your recipes Kitchen Elf. My bestest friend in the whole wide world married a Hungarian chap. I went to his mother's house for lunch once with my then boyfirend, and she was so funny, a large, always smiling woman ladling out the richest of dishes saying "eat, eat!" over and over again, and we did, only to be faced with plates and plates of cakes and biscuits (oops cookies)    

At their wedding, each Hungarian lady brought a plate of cakes or cookies, it was delightful.

My friend lived with her in-laws for a year, and nearly went crazy, my friend - not the most health concious person in the world, was craving salad and grilled chicken by then end, because as you say kithen elf, it is not the lightest cuisine in the world!


----------



## Essie

I am half Hungarian and half German. The foods are really delicious, but oh so heavy. I rarely cook either, but do enjoy a good ethnic meal occasionally. I really do love cucumbers and sour cream!!!!


----------



## Iris

Hi Essie,

not all of the german food is heavy.    The problem is that poeple only know a few famous german dishes, and they are heavy, no doubt about that.  8)  But there's a lot more than that. (I should know, because I'm German   )

Think about that delicious german-bread variety. All those whole grain varieties and crusty baked rye breads. Much more healthy than fluffy white bread     
And what about Quark??   

I gonna post some of my bread recipes and other german recipes (also the making of good old quark) in the ethnic category these days.   

Iris


----------



## Essie

*German food*

Hi,
I know you are correct when you say all German foods are not heavy.
I'm looking forward to trying your bread recipes when they are posted. I have wonderful memories of a trip to Germany in the 90's eating the wonderful breads for breakfast every day.   
Essie


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I really do enjoy German food. Although I never have had "light" German food.


----------



## flame

*about your potato cakes*


----------



## flame

it is hope you will enjoy,let me know.


----------



## Iris

Hi flame,

I know this recipe too. Hmmmm it's very delicious. In Germany we call it 
"Plum Dumplings" (or Apricot) I prefer it with plums....yummy    

Iris


----------



## comissaryqueen

I come from a very Polish neighborhood and our potato cakes we call platski. They are very similiar.


----------



## Essie

*Langosh*

Does anyone have a recipe for langosh (a fried bread)?


----------



## RAYT721

*Attn: Essie*

Essie: This page is from an authentic and prominent Hungarian cook, June Meyer:

http://homepage.interaccess.com/~june4/langospotatocakes.html


----------



## saavychick

For a pedigree Hungarian - born in Canada - I think I have mastered the language and cooking quite well for never having gone to school to learn it. I am new to this forum - would love to share about experiences growing up in a Hungarian family - especially the traditions around food.
Cia
Klára


----------



## saavychick

VARGA STRUDEL CAKE
COTTAGE CHEESE NOODLES PHYLLO BUNDLES
Varga Béles Rétes Tésztábol
Varga Béles is one of those desserts made famous by a chef who created something unique for visiting royalty.  The recipe is essentially a noodle pudding with cottage cheese and sultana raisins wrapped up on all sides with strudel pastry dough.  For that added Helen’s touch – she added a generous dollop of vanilla custard/cream on the plate underneath your pastry noodle bundle.  You can also indulge and pour the custard on  top. Guaranteed, you will not be able to just have one piece.
It takes advantage of everything Hungarians love - strudels, cottage cheese and noodles and of course - powdered sugar and vanilla cream.
2 lb dry pressed cottage cheese
1 pkg Phyllo pastry (20 sheets)
6 eggs, separated
1 cup raisins, yellow 
1 pkg broad egg noodles
1½ cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 lb sweet butter, melted (or ½ butter, ½ light oil)
½-¾ cup sour cream
icing sugar for dusting

Hint: This recipe yields 1 9”x12”x2” baking pan using all 20 Phyllo sheets.  You can use all butter or ½ cup butter and ½ cup oil.   
Prepare pans by brushing melted butter on bottom and sides.  Set aside.  Soak raisins in warm water in a small bowl. Drain and set aside.  Melt butter, set aside. Boil noodles in water and salt – drain – set aside (drizzle with little butter – so as not to clump).  In a large bowl, place cottage cheese – break up into pieces.  Separate eggs.  Beat white until stiff. Beat yolks with sugar and vanilla extract until ribbon stage. Blend yolks mixture with cottage cheese and add raisins and sour cream. Mix in noodles into cheese. Fold in whites – to keep a bit of air in mixture.  
Place 1 sheet Phyllo pastry into baking pan and brush with butter.  Repeat for 4 more sheets. Place cottage cheese/noodle mixture evenly on layers.  Repeat with 5 sheets each layer for middle later.  Ensure that top is covered with 5 sheets filo.  Bake at 350°F for 25 minutes until top Phyllo sheets are a light brown and curled.  Cut immediately and dust with icing sugar.
Alternate Preparation - Strudel Log Format
Some pastry chefs roll the strudel around the noodle filing the same way as with a regular strudel filling.
Take 1 sheet of Phyla pastry and place on wooden board.  Brush with butter. Continue until you have 5 sheets.  Place dollops of cottage cheese/noodle filling onto the Phyllo sheets.  Roll up like you would a Strudel log and place on buttered cookie sheet. Brush top with butter and bake at 350°F for 25 minutes.  Top leaves should be curling and a golden brown. Remove and cut immediately into diagonal logs.  Dust with icing sugar. 
Hint: Serve with vanilla cream alongside cut portions on a plate.  It adds that special rich touch – as if the dish wasn’t already amazingly rich! Recipe follows.
  VANILLA CREAM 
Vanilia Krém

1 cup milk
8 tbsp cornstarch
3 egg yolks
½ cup sugar
½ tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla
3 oz sweet butter
3 cups milk

In 1 cup milk, dissolve the cornstarch.  Beat egg yolks slightly with a fork and add to milk-cornstarch mixture.  Pour remaining 3 cups milk in a saucepan. Add the sugar, salt, vanilla and butter.  Heat this mixture, stirring to dissolve the sugar.  As soon as mix begins to boil, start to whisk and gradually pour in the milk/cornstarch/egg yolk mixture.  You will have to beat this quite vigorously if you want a smooth finish as it thickens very quickly – about 3 minutes. As soon as cream mixture is silky smooth, remove from the heat.  Let cool.


----------



## Claire

When I make goulash or cabbage rolls, I cheat by putting sour cream on the side as a condiment rather than in the sauce.  You don't have to worry about it "breaking" then.  I often top it with some chopped fresh dill.


----------



## saavychick

Goulash and sour cream?  Yikes - My mother was an executive chef for barons and she learned all the cooking secrets - but this is a new one.
Goulash is a soup/stew - yes?  We were taught only to finish with a sour cream sauce for Veal and Chicken Paprikás.  Sorry


----------



## urmaniac13

We went to a huge international food exhibition this past Saturday, we even ended up enjoying a hearty "lunch" sampling all sorts of goodies over 4 hours!! 

There was also a Hungarian booth, aside from nibbling their tasty cheeses, candies and salami and sipping the gorgeous apple juice, we picked up some colourful brochures on the Hungarian cuisine.  Full of great info and interesting recipes, as we knew so little of their food culture.  I will post some recipes from them when I get a chance to translate them!!


----------



## Constance

What wonderful recipes! I have have been cutting and pasting like crazy.


----------



## Sabrine

Hello, I'm looking for a pogaczàs recipe (not sure of the spelling sorry) .

I've eat them when I went there but I couldn't find the recipe unfortunatly

Thank you for helping


----------



## saavychick

Sabine 
Hi there - Hungarian Klara here.  Happy to help.
Just editing my cookbook - so I can pass along one of the greats for you.
It's spelled Pogácsa  (pogaw cha)

CRACKLING BISCUITS - FLAKEY SCONES
Tepértös Pogácsa

Hungarians love pork Tepértös Pogácsa made from pork cracklings. Pogácsa loosely translates into pompom, a reference to their cross-hatched tops.  The distinct flakiness comes from the lard.  The dough is folded like puff pastry and not allowed to rise.  These scones or biscuits are irresistible with that salty added crunch and flavour from the pork crackling.  The recipe below is by far the flakiest, melt-in-your mouth crackling biscuits that were ever printed in a recipe book. 


½ cup milk, lukewarm
3 pkg yeast
1 tbsp sugar
4½ cups flour
1½ tsp pepper
2 tsp salt
½ cup milk, lukewarm
1¼ cup Crisco
¾ lb porl crackling, chopped
1¼ cup sour cream
2 egg yolks
1½ tsp baking powder

Proof yeast with warm milk and sugar.  Mix flour and pepper together.  Mix salt with lukewarm milk.  Add crackling & shortening to flour.  Add all liquid: mix together sour cream, milk and yeast and egg yolks.  Work together, let rest 20 minutes.
Roll out on lightly floured board.  Cut with criss-cross pattern – diagonally.  Cut into 2” diameter rounds using cookie cutter or water glass.  Roll rounds slightly with floured hands to form chubby towers.  Brush with beaten egg, then bake in oven at 400°F for 10 min then 350°F for 10 min.  Be sure to try a few warm out of the oven – they just melt in your mouth!

More at our website - www.dreammachine.biz  - Our cookbook just released in Jan 06 - called Helen's Hungarian Heritage Recipes   - also on Ebay.
Cia
Klárá


----------



## Sabrine

Thank you Saavychik

I'll try as soon as I can . I just have a question : may I replace crisco by butter?


----------



## saavychick

Sabrine - Hi there!
Absolutely - the crisco is an alternative to butter.  I consulted my mom - and she says it's even richer in flavour.
Hint - also - for the crackling - try to get the larger pieces - instead of the smaller grind or chop.

Good Luck 
Klara


----------



## mitmondol

Hmmmmmmmmmmm...
Tepertos pogacsa with crisco?

It is made with lard.


----------



## LEFSElover

kitchenelf said:


> cabbage rolls.


this really caught my attention.
sounds so cozy and warm and comforting.
I'll make this on a day when I get up early, put all in the crock and let it just work all day.
thanks for sharing KE.

I am truly salivating over many of these recipes.  Thanks to everyone who posted for our enjoyment.


----------



## mitmondol

Can I add my 2 cents to that?

You should blanche the whole cabbage in vinegar water (since you would use whole pickled cabbage originally)

The rice should be halfway cooked before you add it to the mixture.
You would use pork only.
Maybe even add some finely chopped bacon, if the meat is too lean.
You should put a layer of the well washed sourkraut in the pot, then a layer of smoked meat, cover with sourkraut, then the rolls and cover with kraut.I put 1-2 bay leaves in there too.
Cover with water and simmer .When everything is cooked, take the rolls and the meat out.
Chop onions finely, melt some lard.
Add a spoonful of sugar to lard and let it caramelize a bit, stirring.
Add onions and when soft and golden add flour.
Let cook a bit until flour gets a bit of color, add paprika, stir and add a bit of the cooking liquid.
Thicken the kraut with this.
 Bring it to a boil, put the rolls and meat back into the pot and simmer together shortly.
I also add the sour cream at the end and serve extra on the side.

Try it this way, it is how we make it in HU.


----------



## Rom

this thread is great! i haven't had/cooked hungarian food before

thanks


----------



## Jikoni

Wow, I will certainly try some of these recipes. Thanks all.


----------

